# Pocket Watch



## thistle1314 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi all, found an old pocket watch in the loft, its a key wind watch, took the dust cover off and the name on it was john kennedy, Alexandria, and a number 44374, tried to google but found nothing, wondering if anybody has any info on this, cheers tommy,


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Tommy and welcome to the forum :welcome:

Sounds like an interesting find, but we do need some pictures if you can upload them....................there is an article on the main watch discussion page on how to do this


----------



## thistle1314 (Jan 12, 2014)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi Tommy and welcome to the forum :welcome:
> 
> Sounds like an interesting find, but we do need some pictures if you can upload them....................there is an article on the main watch discussion page on how to do this


 heading out tonight, will try a get a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## thistle1314 (Jan 12, 2014)

here is a pic well hopefully, http://s22.postimg.org/ym9mublm9/unnamed.jpg


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Tried posting your image for you but it won't work for me.

Sorry.


----------



## thistle1314 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks for trying,


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Here you go,


----------

